# IBS-D and fiber



## Amansous (Oct 2, 2003)

I am new and had IBS-D for more than 10 years andit has ruined my life.Does fiber help people withD type ibs I have 4-5 BM every morning and about4-5 times false alarm and felling of having BMall day long. Some people say fiber makes your Dworse. Thanks.


----------



## Mom2One (Aug 25, 2003)

I have heard that taking a fiber supplement, like Citricel (which is supposed to be easier on your stomach than Metamucil) should help both Diahrrea and constipation sufferers alike. The theory is it adds bulk to the stool which helps it to pass better. I just started taking Citricel 3 nights ago and so far it has not brought on any diahrrea but I haven't had a bm yet, either. I have a history of alternating D & C.


----------



## floridagrl321 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had IBS-D for 10 years as well and I just went to the doctor this January as my symptoms grew from worse to unbearable. I would usually have just some cramps then D. Then it was SEVERE cramps then d. Then severe cramps. Severe D. SC. then SD. over and over. I would wake up in the morning and have 2 or 3 D trips and then it would get worse as the day wore on.The doctor (gave me 5mgs of amitrip an AD) and told me to start taking Metamucal every morning. It didn't seem right cuz i have D all the time but he told me it just helped your body regulate your bowel movements. It wasn't to make me go, just to keep me regular. I haven't had problems since (it's only been 9 days though). Try the fiber and if it doesn't work go to a good GI for help.Floridagrl


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hmmmm...I was thinking of trying the Citrucel for my D. I also read that it is much easier on your tummy, less gas-producing. Thanks for the info.


----------

